# Transmisor fm sintetizado sin prescaler



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 8, 2011)

Hola amigos,

Buscando otra cosa me topé con esto y me pareció interesante para compartirlo aca. Es un transmisor de fm que trabaja por sobretono para transmitir en la banda comercial. La parte que me pareció interesante no es esta, sino como trabaja el sintetizador.... usa FI... yo lo puedo interpretar pero soy medio duro para explicar el resto... así que una imágen vale por mil palabras jaja les dejo el link:

http://www.qsl.net/ok1cfp/ok1cfp-pll-oscilator-phase-locked-loop-oscillator.htm


----------



## elgriego (Mar 17, 2011)

Hola DJ_Glenn,como estas? como interesante es un circuito interesante ,personalmente prefiero usar prescaler y no renegar con etapas dobladoras y multiplicadoras ,pero es un gusto personal ,toda vale a la hora de experimentar en RF,si mal no recuerdo ,hace muchos años vi algo similar en un transmisor marca laboratorios federal usa ,tenia un pll echo totalmente con valvulas,tomaba la fcia de salida y a traves de sucesivas etapas sintonizadas en sub armonicos ,ingresaba al comp de fase con su amp de error y este movia un motor bifasico que controlaba un condensador variable y corregia las variaciones de fcia del oscilador colpitts que trabajaba directamente en fundamental.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 17, 2011)

no sabia que existian PLL's ''mecanicos''


----------



## elgriego (Mar 17, 2011)

Hola mumish13,Te das cuenta ,antes tambien habia gente inteligente que se las arreglaba con lo que tenia a mano,ese manual estaba en la biblioteca de Mi ciudad ,era de la decada del 50 y decia que las potencias utilizadas por las estaciones de Fm en  aquellas epocas en norteamerica eran del orden de los 150Kw,y que el Fcc era muy exigente con la estabilidad, por eso habian echo este primitivo pll ,Todo con valvulas .Lastima que ese libro lo sacaron del catalogo ,seguramente alguien penso que era muy viejo y por lo tanto obsoleto,estaria bueno conseguirlo y poder escanearlo para guardarlo como una curiosidad tecnologica,pero hasta ahora fue en vano,Igual sigo buscandolo.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 18, 2011)

Sería interesante conseguirlo.

Ahora, yo tengo una duda con este tipo de transmisores. Primero, al usar una etapa dobladora se ve afectado el audio? Creo que este transmisor va solo hasta 100 mhz, aunque con leves modificaciones puede llegar más arriba.

Hace unos años un técnico que se dedica a monocanales de manufactura propia me había explicado que usaba algo así porque los prescalers valían una fortuna (ya los consigo bastante baratos).

Yo tengo por ahí un transmisor de tv cuyo oscilador está basado en un cristal de 58mhz (no recuerdo el valor exacto) y a la salida transmite en unos 232 mhz, donde las dos primeras etapas actúan como dobladoras, y las siguientes se dedican a amplificar. Al transmitirse el video en AM (y ser modulado en el paso final) no creo que la información se vea afectada, pero no tengo idea de como se pueda ver afectada en FM.


----------



## anthony123 (May 5, 2011)

Este transmisor sin prescaler podria hacerse mas facil aun. Se pueden obtener los 50Mhz sin necesidad de un doblador (creo que el creador tiene aficion por los dobladores ).

Además, la division se deja fija (en caso de tener fijada en qué frecuencia se desea transmitir)

Alguien ha intentado este circuito?

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 6, 2011)

Hola anthony123, cómo sería más fácil? lo único que se me ocurre al verlo, es generar los 50mhz directamente.

No he tenido tiempo de realizar este circuito, pero me parece muy interesante y que resuelve lo más importante que es la disponibilidad de ciertos componentes... aunque al parecer, sin instrumental puede ser algo complicado hacerlo trabajar correctamente....


----------



## tiago (May 7, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola mumish13,Te das cuenta ,antes tambien habia gente inteligente que se las arreglaba con lo que tenia a mano,ese manual estaba en la biblioteca de Mi ciudad ,era de la decada del 50 y decia que las potencias utilizadas por las estaciones de Fm en  aquellas epocas en norteamerica eran del orden de los 150Kw,y que el Fcc era muy exigente con la estabilidad, por eso habian echo este primitivo pll ,Todo con valvulas .Lastima que ese libro lo sacaron del catalogo ,seguramente alguien penso que era muy viejo y por lo tanto obsoleto,estaria bueno conseguirlo y poder escanearlo para guardarlo como una curiosidad tecnologica,pero hasta ahora fue en vano,Igual sigo buscandolo.
> 
> Saludos El Griego.



Si no me equivoco, los alemanes, en la 2ª Guerra Mundial utilizaban PLL en muchísimas de sus emisoras, y gracias a éstos dispositivos, con un sistema de guiado por radio, podian efectuar bombardeos nocturnos con increible y espantosa precisión.

Saludos.


----------



## crimson (May 7, 2011)

El sistema se llamaba "Wotan" que era un dios germano cíclope. Funcionaba con microondas (¡¡en el año 1939!! siempre admiré a los alemanes en la tecnología). En la Francia ocupada y en Bélgica tenían dos antenas de microondas con un haz muy estrecho apuntadas hacia Londres, por lo tanto, sobre esta ciudad se cruzaban los dos haces, los bombarderos, creo los Dornier 17, tenían dos receptores con dos agujas de RDF (Radio Direction Finder), cuando las dos agujas se cruzaban descargaban las bombas (recordemos que eran vuelos nocturnos y Londres estaba a oscuras). ¡Hace 70 años y a válvulas! ¡Y yo me quejo porque mi Scorpion de FM no es estable! :XD  Saludos C


----------



## anthony123 (May 7, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola anthony123, cómo sería más fácil? lo único que se me ocurre al verlo, es generar los 50mhz directamente.





Generar los 50Mhz de una sola vez
VCO con una etapa amplificadora mas robusta (Un transistor de alta Ft y buena Ic)
Un divisor fijo
Mexclador con un mosfet doble compuerta (los amo )


----------



## elgriego (May 7, 2011)

Hola tiago ,no conocia ese dato acerca ,de pll,s en ese periodo Historico ,sabia que se usaban las fcias de vhf para la comunicacion de los tanques , Hola crimson,como estas,como vos sabras, el radar es un invento ingles ,del doctor watson watt,y los primeros sistemas eran en fcias muy bajas ,los primeros equipos de radar a microondas fueron de origen ingles, ya que por la decada del 40 se estaba buscando la manera economica y efectiva de generar frecuencias ultracortas,para que no pudieran ser interferidas en este caso por los alemanes,los tecnicos y cientificos basaron su desarrollo en el funcionamiento de la valvula klystron ,es mas se hacian experimentos en inglaterra y en eeuu y los primeros equipos salieron de la fabrica inglesa cossor,posteriormente convertida en Raytheon  ,en la revista elektor salio un articulo my interesante al respecto ,si a alguien le interesa lo subo.

Saludos,


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 8, 2011)

Estaba mirando con un poco más de atención el circuito y es como dice anthony123, se puede hacer más simple aún. Incluso puede hacerse sin ninguna etapa dobladora, aunque los ICs dedicados a dividir tendrían que ser de la familia hc o hct. Luego el comparador y la referencia quedaían iguales.


----------



## anthony123 (May 14, 2011)

No hay porque usar otra familia de integrados, de todas formas tendriamos que mexclar la salida del VCO con la del cristal para generar la referencia de baja frecuencia. Es mas, si somos mas osados aun, podriamos eliminar la base de tiempo con el cristal (a mucho no les parecera la idea, aunque aparecio en la revista Nueva Electronica) e usar el VCO del integrado PLL.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 14, 2011)

Ya le di más varias vueltas y parece que (salvo el sintetizador que sí podría ser más simple en el divisor programable, está bien pensado.

Cómo sería lo que propones?


----------



## anthony123 (May 14, 2011)

Lo que propongo es:


Un solo NPN para el oscilador a cristal (con bobina sintonizada en el colector para obtener un buen nivel de señal para excitar el mexclador).
Mexclador con sintonizado en el colector (o puede ser otro metodo de filtrado "band pass")
VCO robusto con amplificador y doblador a diodo o transistor (a gusto de cada quien)
Divisor fijo con un solo integrado CMOS
Eliminacion de la base de tiempo XTAL, uso del VCO interno del PLL (requiere un capacitor bueno y resistencias metal film conseguibles en los testers chinos).
Band pass en la salida del doblador para aumentar el rechazo a la portadora residual del VCO.
Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 15, 2011)

Yo propongo:

*Uso de un oscilador directo en frecuencia principal sin uso de dobladores (un colpitts con doble diodo varicap en vez de condensador o trimmer de ajuste en la parte del circuito tanque)
*Sin dudas habrá que poner aunque sea un prescaler, tuve un emisor de 1 watt que tenia un 74F74 como prescaler y daba excelentes resultados.
*Toma de frecuencia de referencia en el driver antes del paso amplificador final, el cual mediante resistencia se atenue la señal para hacerla llegar al prescaler.
*Uso de un MC145151P2 que es un integrado no tan caro (como algunos piensan) ya que no requiere tantos ajustes y su programacion y enganche de frecuencia es buena. Claro que necesitará un cristal de 6,4MHz y si es posible un capacitor variable o trimmer para hacer ajuste fino de la frecuencia (ajuste fino de frecuencia del cristal para su posterior comparación).
*Filtro pasabanda en el paso final del transmisor para atenuar la 2° armonica y superiores.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 20, 2011)

lo del MC145151 es una buena alternativa como sintetizador. Aunque en vez de prescaler me sigue pareciendo interesante el uso de FI como se propone en la url indicada en el primer post.


----------



## retrofit (Jul 28, 2011)

Buenas noches. He estado mirando el circuito y ha cosas que no me cuadrán...
Según el esquema está funcionando en 96.9 Mhz, entonces 96.9/2 = 48.45Mz esta frecuencia la mezclamos con 50Mhz y la diferencia es = 1.55Mhz, ahora dividimos por 31 para obtener 50Khz que es la frecuencia de la referencia, con el comparador de fase sacamos una tensión de error, filtramos con un Filtro Pasa Bajos y  controlamos el diodo Varicap. Hasta aquí todo correcto, pero... ¿Alguien se ha puesto a pensar qué factor de división hay que poner en el Divisor Programable para transmitir en 96Mhz? y ¿en 104Mhz?... Veamos
Para transmitir en 96Mhz... 
50Mhz mezclados con (96/2) = 2Mhz ahora 2Mhz/50khz = 40 o sea que en el Divisor Programable tendremos que ajustarlo para que divida por 40 ¿Estamos de acuerdo?   pues sigamos. 

Para transmitir en 104Mhz...
50Mhz mezclados con (104/2) = 2Mhz primera sorpresa, también nos da 2Mhz.
Recordemos un poco de teoría básica de mezcladores... *En la salida de un mezclador tendremos la suma la diferencia y cada una de las frecuencias, aunque esto último lo podemos minimizar utilizando mezcladores Doble Balanceados*
Volvamos a nuestro ejemplo, vemos que en ambos casos la diferencia en frecuencia es de 2Mhz ¿En que frecuencia se cerrará el lazo en 96Mhz o en 104Mhz? pues la verdad es que no lo sé.
Pero volvamos al esquema, según los valores el equipo está transmitiendo en 96.9, ¿Pero qué pasaría si queremos transmitir en 103.1, veamos...
50Mhz-(103.1/2= 1.55Mhz, lo mismo que en el ejemplo, ahora 1.55Mhz/50Khz = 31 por lo que de nuevo el equipo se hará un lio y no sabrá si transmitir en 96.9Mhz o en 103.1Mhz.
Bueno intentar hacer cálculos con distintas frecuencias e intentar deducir el valor del Divisor Programable.
Por ejemplo hacer cálculos para transmitir en 100Mhz.
Por otra parte pienso que se ha intentado simplificar un PLL pero a costa de complicarlo en exceso, hoy en día los preescaler están a unos precios realmente accesibles ya que se utilizan masivamente en muchos equipos por lo que no se justifica complicar un diseño para evitar utilizarlos.
Quizás, mucho lo expuesto en este Post, a algunos le sonará a chino pero si entendéis de PLL´s lo habréis seguido y entendido sin problema
Bueno por hoy no me enrollo más que se me hace tarde y mañana tengo que trabajar (y coger vacaciones).
Saludos al foro.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 30, 2011)

para transmitir por encima de los 100 mhz la frecuencia con que se mezcla la del tx deberá ser menor a 50 mhz y queda resuelto. La verdad no he tenido tiempo de probarlo. Pero me interesa mucho este diseño.


----------

